# "fattie's" quest



## builderkid77 (Jan 6, 2007)

im buckling down this year and going the whole 9 yards (i always thought 10 until i was told it was 9 yards...) last year i slimmed down alot, but i've got cocky and earn a lot back, so this time, its personal...


----------

